# Creating a home dns server



## psalisbury07

I've been looking around and I'm very interested in using my home desktop as server for my other computers. Also, I've heard that you can increase your internet speed by creating your own DNS server so that instead of requesting IP's from a remote server, I would be requesting it from my own machine. If anyone has any helpful information on this It would be greatly appreciated..Also I've been trying to look into Apache..any info on that would be great, Thanks


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

I have a question for you to start off with. Do you have a router, because if so then you already have a DNS server. If you are getting an ip address from your router then you are getting it from a local DNS server. 

Cheers!


----------



## Delta_X7

I think he is talking about DNS for websites on the WWW, like techsupportforum.com has its ip. The DNS server takes the call for the name techsupportforum.com and sends it to the IP. You might be thinking DHCP which hands out IP addresses.


----------



## wmorri

WOW!! Stupid me  I don't know *** I was thinking. 

Cheers!


----------



## Delta_X7

It's easy to get confused when there is a lot going on.
If anyone has an answer to this though, I would be interested also.
I would think possibly using BIND this could be set up?


----------



## dm01

Read: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f167/trying-to-setup-a-webserver-read-this-first-79093.html


----------



## psalisbury07

I am currently using a router. I did however after days of trying get my home computer to work as a server using XAMP. I still would like to know how to increase the speed of my internet by using what I thought was said to be a DNS server. The way it was explained briefly in the youtube video was instead of your computer having to connect to a server and get the information to link to it. Your computer would store it and you would access it off of your own computer ... Increasing the speed because you would be connecting to your own computer instead of waiting for a server.....Hope this helps clarify things. Thanks


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

I am glad to hear that you got your server up and running with XAMP. I am not a big fan of XAMP. I beleive that it throws too much stuff at a person in the beginning. I feel that it is better to install pieces of a server as you need them. Starting with Apache, then PHP/MySQL, and so on. 

I am curious to see the video that you found on Youtube and see if they were really telling to truth. I had found a great tutorial for you but it was dependent on Linux, and it seems that you don't have Linux. But that isn't a problem. I am sure that there are others out there.

Cheers!


----------

